
3D IC Combines CNT Transistors, ReRAMs and Sensors - Leynos
http://www.eenewseurope.com/news/3d-ic-combines-cnt-transistors-rerams-and-sensors-0
======
baybal2
Very interesting, what they did is a kind of an "super-SoC". They managed to
put many things on top of common CMOS digital circuits: reram and mems.

The idea has merit for one big reason: if you can put memory on same die as
the core you can largely eliminate the memory bottleneck.

------
boznz
Totally Awesome. 3D is definately the way to go, even a few extra layers would
vastly improve performance if you can get around the heat problems

